# Uomini&donne



## lemon (4 Maggio 2011)

Eh sì, qui non si tratta delle defilippa, ma di una riflessione che purtroppo mi sono ritrovata a fare, in seguito alle mie vicissitudini e anche a quanto vissuto e a quanto letto qui. Mio marito che pareva tanto diverso dagli altri uomini, ha in comune un sacco di cose con loro (purtroppo), ma resta individuo nella maggior parte. Molti uomini qui parlano delle donne per stereotipi mi sconvolgono perché io non sono proprio così, ma in alcune cose mi riconosco e sono tipicamente femminili.... Orsù, fatemi capire cosa pensate delle donne e degli uomini


P.s. se l'argomento è già stato trattato 3mila volte, sono pronta alla immediata chiusura, ma siate teneri perché sto in un periodo di domande senza risposte!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Eh sì, qui non si tratta delle defilippa, ma di una riflessione che purtroppo mi sono ritrovata a fare, in seguito alle mie vicissitudini e anche a quanto vissuto e a quanto letto qui. Mio marito che pareva tanto diverso dagli altri uomini, ha in comune un sacco di cose con loro (purtroppo), ma resta individuo nella maggior parte. Molti uomini qui parlano delle donne per stereotipi mi sconvolgono perché io non sono proprio così, ma in alcune cose mi riconosco e sono tipicamente femminili.... Orsù, fatemi capire cosa pensate delle donne e degli uomini
> 
> 
> P.s. se l'argomento è già stato trattato 3mila volte, sono pronta alla immediata chiusura, ma siate teneri perché sto in un periodo di domande senza risposte!


Posso dirti quello che ho capito io delle donne in 42 anni di vita.......una beneamata ceppa.....ma va bene così :mrgreen:


----------



## xfactor (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Eh sì, qui non si tratta delle defilippa, ma di una riflessione che purtroppo mi sono ritrovata a fare, in seguito alle mie vicissitudini e anche a quanto vissuto e a quanto letto qui. Mio marito che pareva tanto diverso dagli altri uomini, ha in comune un sacco di cose con loro (purtroppo), ma resta individuo nella maggior parte. Molti uomini qui parlano delle donne per stereotipi mi sconvolgono perché io non sono proprio così, ma in alcune cose mi riconosco e sono tipicamente femminili.... Orsù, fatemi capire cosa pensate delle donne e degli uomini
> 
> 
> P.s. se l'argomento è già stato trattato 3mila volte, sono pronta alla immediata chiusura, ma siate teneri perché sto in un periodo di domande senza risposte!


sei sicura ? Cioè posso scrivere quello che penso?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Cioè ehm...
Devi capire che ogni donna è un universo a sè stante.
E infatti ognuna che ho incrociato nella mia vita, dice: io non sono come le altre.
Poi la vedi fare paro paro fare delle cose comuni ad altre: e osi dire...ah le donne.
Ma lei s'incazza e puntualizza, io non sono come le altre. Tu generalizzi, quindi disprezzi. 

Cioè voglio dire...
Le donne sono strane tu devi fare uno sforzo per capire che hanno bisgono di lamentarsi, magari fraintendi e difronte alle loro lamentele, offri delle soluzioni.

S'incazzano come iene: Ah ma allora tu pensi che io abbia problemi, ah ma allora pensi che non sappia cavarmela da sola, ah ma allora tu pensi che sia na povera cretina.:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

Però ascoltarle in silenzio, che fatica.

Ma a me piacciono tanto

Esseri che si vedono sempre grasse, cellulotiche, brutte...mah...


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> S'incazzano come iene: Ah ma allora tu pensi che io abbia problemi, ah ma allora pensi che non sappia cavarmela da sola


Chi è che diceva che la capacità di una donna nel risolvere i problemi e inversamente proporzionale alla distanza che la separa dal telefono ? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> sei sicura ? Cioè posso scrivere quello che penso?


x sei pazzo?
No.
E' un'imboscata.
Tu sii UOMO, sforzati sempre di dire a loro quello che loro vorrebbero sentirsi dire...qualche volta si imbrocca eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi è che diceva che la capacità di una donna nel risolvere i problemi e inversamente proporzionale alla distanza che la separa dal telefono ? :mrgreen:


E come s'incazzano quando scoprono che hai ragione...
Allora le dici...maddai non preoccuparti noi uomini siamo più razionali e voi più emotive e irrazionali...
TI guardano con quella faccia là come il moretto là di Canale5...
Che cavolo stai dicendo Willie?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Senti questa Mina...
Cari Maschietti di tradi...
Quale utente donna del forum è più femminile?

Tento che vespaio che salta fuori...:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sii UOMO, sforzati sempre di dire a loro quello che loro vorrebbero sentirsi dire...qualche volta si imbrocca eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Infatti.

Ad esempio con una frase del tipo: _"Che hai fatto ai capelli oggi ? Sei stata dal parrucchiere ?"_non sbagli mai. Se te dice culo che c'è stata per davvero, hai fatto bingo; se invece non c'è stata, fai sempre la tua porca figura......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

*E senti questa Tuba...*

Cari utenti e utentesse del forum: 
Sono io che vi parlo il Conte.

Da tutto quel che si è letto e detto qui dentro, quale utente di tradi potrebbe essere la mia compagna?

Trovatemi una sposa XD.:carneval:

Tuba...scommetti che nessuna risponde indicando un'altra?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti questa Mina...
> Cari Maschietti di tradi...
> Quale utente donna del forum è più femminile?
> 
> Tento che vespaio che salta fuori...:carneval:


Cosa intendete maschietti per femminilità? E per mascolinità?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa intendete maschietti per femminilità? E per mascolinità?


Dai MK ti plegoooooooooooooooooooooo...ti scongiulooooooooooooo...almeno questo 3d...sia leggero...dai su...fai la brava per una volta....ti plegooooooo...

Occhio ragazzi è un'imboscata:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa intendete maschietti per femminilità? *E per mascolinità?*


Che domande......farla in piedi no ? :rotfl:

Scherzi a parte, cosa intendo per femminilità ? Bella domanda.....

Ti faccio un esempio: uno dei miei passatempi preferiti è quello di ballare salsa. In uno dei locali che frequento qui a MI, una delle avventrici usuali è una signora sudamericana che definire sovrappeso è un eufemismo...bhè...ballarci insieme, o anche solo vederla, è una gioia per gli occhi e per tutti i sensi in generale....in un ballo come la salsa poi, che dovrebbe essere la riproduzione di un corteggiamento uomo donna, lei, con gli sguardi, i sorrisi, e perchè no, gli ancheggiamenti, è femmina al 100%, roba che tutte le fighette di legno del locale si sognano soltanto...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che domande......farla in piedi no ? :rotfl:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, cosa intendo per femminilità ? Bella domanda.....
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio: uno dei miei passatempi preferiti è quello di ballare salsa. In uno dei locali che frequento qui a MI, una delle avventrici usuali è una signora sudamericana che definire sovrappeso è un eufemismo...bhè...ballarci insieme, o anche solo vederla, è una gioia per gli occhi e per tutti i sensi in particolare....in un ballo come la salsa poi, che dovrebbe essere la riproduzione di un corteggiamento uomo donna, lei, con gli sguardi, i sorrisi, e perchè no, gli ancheggiamenti, è femmina al 100%, roba che tutte le fighette di legno del locale si sognano soltanto...


In due parole per me la femminilità è quando non ho capito un cazzo e lei invece di dirmi: " Non hai capito un cazzo, non mi capisci!"...con una dolcezza quasi sensuale fatta di gentilezza e affetto dice : " Scusami, mi sono spiegata male!"...


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa intendete maschietti per femminilità? E per mascolinità?


In relazione al mio post precedente, guarda questo video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsKQalDu4VU&feature=related

Questa è proprio l'esaltazione della femminilità e della mascolinità. Lei è completamente guidata da lui, e lei si affida a lui nella danza, completamente. I loro occhi quando, la posizione lo permette, sono sempre gli uni dentro quelli dell'altro. Ogni volteggio che lui le fa fare sono un messaggio al pubblico: *"Guardatela, lei è la mia donna, guardate quanto è bella, e non ho nessuna paura a mostrarvela, perchè lei è la mia donna"*, e lei è contenta di questo, si pavoneggia, sorride. I frequenti movimenti dei piedi di lui hanno radici antiche: venivano fatti dagli uomini che potvano permettersi d'indossare delle scarpe, cosa molto rara nella Cuba di qualche secolo addietro; facendole vedere i piedi lui le dice: "*Guarda, porto le scarpe, sono un uomo degno*, *fidati di me*". Il continuo avvicinarsi e allontanarsi della donna poi è il massimo: il messaggio che lei trasmette è: "*Si, sono tua*", però appena si avvicina subito dopo si riallontana come a dirgli: "*Si ma perchè dovrei essere tua*", ed ecco che allora lui riparte mostrando il braccio, il cappello, le scarpe.........
Quano lui invece assume tutte quelle posizioni impossibili, in cui ci vuole molta forza fisica, è l'apoteosi: lui quelle posizioni da super maschio se le può permettere proprio perchè è lei a farlo girare e lo tiene in equilibrio: della serie, *"senza di te che maschio sarei ?" *

Ecco, tutto questo, con una sgallettata qualsiasi che pensa che basti avere un bel culo e mettere due passi in fila sulla pista da ballo per fare la figura della femmina, te lo scordi; con la signora di cui ti parlavo, invece, ti viene voglia di porartela a casa appena finisce la musica.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cari utenti e utentesse del forum:
> Sono io che vi parlo il Conte.
> 
> Da tutto quel che si è letto e detto qui dentro, quale utente di tradi potrebbe essere la mia compagna?
> ...



La Contessa!


----------



## Sabina (4 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Ad esempio con una frase del tipo: _"Che hai fatto ai capelli oggi ? Sei stata dal parrucchiere ?"_non sbagli mai. Se te dice culo che c'è stata per davvero, hai fatto bingo; se invece non c'è stata, fai sempre la tua porca figura......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mio marito non si accorge che sono stata dal parrucchiere neanche se glielo dico prima. Il mio amante nota tutto: se ho messo su o perso un chilo, se ho un brufolo, la ricrescita, ecc. E Conte, a proposito di dire quello che una vuole sentirsi dire, lui e' sempre molto sincero, anche troppo a volte, e sai una cosa? Nonostante a volte faccia male ho capito che preferisco così, che sentirmi dire che tanto sono sempre bella o che posso fare tutto quello che voglio. Il confronto e' importante.


----------



## Sabina (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cari utenti e utentesse del forum:
> Sono io che vi parlo il Conte.
> 
> Da tutto quel che si è letto e detto qui dentro, quale utente di tradi potrebbe essere la mia compagna?
> ...


Per la tua sensibilità........ Nausicaa


----------



## Hirohito (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa intendete maschietti per femminilità? E per mascolinità?


Femminilità = assenza di peli sul petto e sulle chiappe, (ma se mancano anche sul viso è meglio), voce possibilmente non baritonale, tendenza al gradimento dei salumi.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> La Contessa!


Troppo dura, diretta, spartana lei è come la musica di Hindemith!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Femminilità = assenza di peli sul petto e sulle chiappe, (ma se mancano anche sul viso è meglio), voce possibilmente non baritonale, tendenza al gradimento dei salumi.


No dai quella leggera peluria sulle chiappe a me ingrifa come un maiale...e mi vien da esclamare...ah vien qua scimmietta pelosa!:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mio marito non si accorge che sono stata dal parrucchiere neanche se glielo dico prima. Il mio amante nota tutto: se ho messo su o perso un chilo, se ho un brufolo, la ricrescita, ecc. E Conte, a proposito di dire quello che una vuole sentirsi dire, lui e' sempre molto sincero, anche troppo a volte, e sai una cosa? Nonostante a volte faccia male ho capito che preferisco così, che sentirmi dire che tanto sono sempre bella o che posso fare tutto quello che voglio. Il confronto e' importante.


Verissimo...
Tu puoi esclamare inferocita al tuo amante...solo tu mi fai sentire così e solo tu hai le palle per dirmi certe cose...
Ma vero sai...molto più comodo dire agli altri quello che vorrebbero sentirsi dire...


----------



## Hirohito (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No dai quella leggera peluria sulle chiappe a me ingrifa come un maiale...e mi vien da esclamare...ah vien qua scimmietta pelosa!:carneval:


Naaaaa...... io adoro la pelle glabra e la carnagione bianca, meglio se abbondante.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Per la tua sensibilità........ Nausicaa


E sia!
SI Nausicaa SI.
Vero lei mi capisce.
Ok Donna. 
CHiederò la sua mano e che Iddio me la mandi buona!
Ma non pensavo proprio che tu mi conoscessi così bene...
Però...uhm...è stata lei a consigliarmi di essere più buono con l'utente amoremio e guarda che cosa ne ho ricavato...guarda XD!

Ehm...tu che ne sai...di me...ehm...
Soffro della brutta malattia che dice là...il ridanciano barese?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Naaaaa...... io adoro la pelle glabra e la carnagione bianca, meglio se abbondante.


Pelo.
E possibilimente nero.
XD!


----------



## Hirohito (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pelo.
> E possibilimente nero.
> XD!


La sorella di Lucio Dalla pare sia disponibile......:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:

PS:sei unmaiale :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Femminilità = assenza di peli sul petto e sulle chiappe, (ma se mancano anche sul viso è meglio), voce possibilmente non baritonale, tendenza al gradimento dei salumi.


ma ci sono donne con peli sul petto?


----------



## Hirohito (4 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma ci sono donne con peli sul petto?


Mah, spero proprio di no....


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In relazione al mio post precedente, guarda questo video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsKQalDu4VU&feature=related
> 
> ...


Rende bene l'idea, grazie! Mi ha fatto venire in mente una ragazza che ho visto in un locale, non era bella nel senso comune del termine, ma la vedevo trasfigurata dall'amore verso il suo compagno. Leggiadra e allo stesso tempo carnale.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> La sorella di Lucio Dalla pare sia disponibile......:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:
> 
> PS:sei unmaiale :carneval::carneval:


Ahahahaha...sgrunf sgrunf oink oink...lo so...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

Diglielo Conte.....poi del maiale non si butta niente.....


Animale santo.....e pure un pò proletario:mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E sia!
> SI Nausicaa SI.
> Vero lei mi capisce.
> Ok Donna.
> ...


Sesto senso... 

Secondo me non ti ha consigliato male, ma la partenza in origine è stata sbagliata e forse sei stato catalogato in questo modo... qualche fraintendimento.... la lettura solo di alcuni post (chissà quali).


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sesto senso...
> 
> Secondo me non ti ha consigliato male, ma la partenza in origine è stata sbagliata e forse sei stato catalogato in questo modo... qualche fraintendimento.... la lettura solo di alcuni post (chissà quali).


Uhm...uhm...uhm...uhm...
Il tuo sesto senso, non ha mai fallito fin'ora...uhm...uhm...
Sono molto canfuso

Sai l'ho cercata,,,Nausicaa...e l'ho beccata là che scarabocchiava delle carte...spettinata impegnatissima...e le ho detto..."DOnna cosa stai facendo?"...e lei tutta intimorita e spaventata ha detto..." Conte volevo fosse una sorpresa!"...burbero le strappo i fogli di mano...pensando di trovare chissà quale componimento...e leggo sul frontespizio..." Il Conte per tutti"...

Leggendo quegli sprazzi mi sono commosso...
Nessuno ha mai fatto per me una cosa del genere...
" Se lui dice che"..." significa che"...

Mi guarda e mi fa..." Volevo solo insegnarti a comunicare!"...ok...ok...

Ok, io capisco poco le persone, forse mi limito ad ascoltarle, ma di sicuro non le catalogo.

Sabina tu mi hai dato molto in questo forum.
Non me lo dimenticherò.

Ma porco mondo cane...


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Mio marito che pareva tanto diverso dagli altri uomini, ha in comune un sacco di cose con loro (purtroppo), ma resta individuo nella maggior parte. Molti uomini qui parlano delle donne per stereotipi mi sconvolgono perché io non sono proprio così, ma in alcune cose mi riconosco e sono tipicamente femminili.... Orsù, fatemi capire cosa pensate delle donne e degli uomini


Secondo me è proprio come dici tu. Ci sono dei tratti generali comuni, ma alla fine ogni individuo è a sé. Se penso ai miei amici uomini, trovo più cose in comune con loro piuttosto che con diverse donne, lontane da me anni luce.

Quello che mi piace degli uomini in generale è la capacità di sdrammatizzare, l'arte di semplificare.
Quello che mi piace delle donne è la facilità con cui dimostrano affetto e sentimenti.

Quello che non mi piace di uomini e donne è, in fondo, l'amplificazione di ciò che mi piace: negli uomini l'eccessiva tendenza a semplificare minimizzando i problemi, nelle donne la tendenza ad affondare in dinamiche affettive troppo cavillose e viscerali, che spesso generano conflitti pesantissimi.

Tutto questo molto generalizzando.


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cari utenti e utentesse del forum:
> Sono io che vi parlo il Conte.
> 
> Da tutto quel che si è letto e detto qui dentro, quale utente di tradi potrebbe essere la mia compagna?
> ...


Diletta


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Diletta


No sai, assomiglia troppo a mia moglie...e io ora voglio la mia sposa...
Penso che Nausicaa sia meglio...( con tutto il rispetto per Diletta)....
A naso Nausicaa...

Cioè ehm: io capisco Diletta...
Ma non sono convinto che lei capisca me.
Nausicaa ha il dono di capirmi...ehm...è una cosa nuova per me eh?


----------



## elena (4 Maggio 2011)

Lei: “Tu non mi capisci…”
Lui: “Cosa intendi dire?”


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

*Buonanotte...*

Ehm...i miei detrattori direbbero...
Visto?
Ancora una volta è riuscito a catalizzare l'attenzione su di lui...

Comunque sono in topic.
Io sono un uomo: nausicaa una donna.
Quindi siamo in topic.
E XD...io sono il Conte...decido io cosa è in topic e cosa no.
Essendo il principe di sboronia posso.

Attendiamo gli sviluppi.

Ma porc...siamo in forum libero...

Embè chi se ne frega?
Magari chi legge passa ride...e dice...perchè non mi iscrivo in questo forum?

E' molto diverso dagli altri...

Lemon ti ringrazio...
Tranquilla eh?
Alla calabrese ci pensiamo noi...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Lei: “Tu non mi capisci…”
> Lui: “Cosa intendi dire?”


No, no...bisogna dire...
" Scusami cara, perdonami non ho prestato la giusta attenzione a quanto dicevi!"...

Ops...sto consultando il manuale..." Ti trasformo in un uomo di classe...in dieci mosse"....ma niente eh...

Bon ciao...


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mio marito non si accorge che sono stata dal parrucchiere neanche se glielo dico prima. Il mio amante nota tutto: se ho messo su o perso un chilo, se ho un brufolo, la ricrescita, ecc. E Conte, a proposito di dire quello che una vuole sentirsi dire, lui e' sempre molto sincero, anche troppo a volte, e sai una cosa? *Nonostante a volte faccia male ho capito che preferisco così, che sentirmi dire che tanto sono sempre bella* o che posso fare tutto quello che voglio.


Io forse sono un po' viziata. Ho un marito che mi apprezza molto e mi fa sentire molto desiderata. E per lui sono sempre bella, sempre desiderabile... anche quando mi trova in giardino in jeans e maglietta con la coda di cavallo mezza sciolta intenta a travasare, strappare erbacce e innaffiare come una forsennata.
Non faccio in tempo a provarmi un vestito che lui mi dice come sto bene. Vado a farmi le unghie e appena le nota mi sussurra 'stasera le proviamo'...
A volte mi chiedo se dopo tutti questi vizi reggerei a un bel bagno di realtà. Ma poi mi rispondo che in fondo non c'è niente di male se lui mi vede così.
Per me l'amore è quel filtro che permette di percepire i difetti della persona amata come se fossero particolari unici e insostituibili... e trovo che stia proprio in questo la bellezza dell'essere amati almeno da qualcuno in questo mondo.


----------



## elena (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...i miei detrattori direbbero...
> Visto?
> Ancora una volta è riuscito a catalizzare l'attenzione su di lui...
> 
> ...


Ma insomma Conte,
la finisci di catalizzare sempre l'attenzione su di te?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...i miei detrattori direbbero...
> Visto?
> Ancora una volta è riuscito a catalizzare l'attenzione su di lui...
> 
> ...


E il Conte lo abbiamo sistemato. :mrgreen:

Vediamo un pò chi è rimasto in magazzino ?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Donne oggi mi voglio rovinare, approfittate dell'offerta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Offro un Lothar, nella versione BottaDiAllegria e in più vi ci metto l'accessorio gratis: Gatto A Nove Code mai usato :mrgreen:

Ha i suoi bei chilometri ma non ha mai fallito un pit stop......o un gran premio...iniettori come nuovi

Donne.......approfittate.

A regazzì, vai un pò a vedè chi altro abbiamo un magazzino ?

Ci sarebbe un Tubarao, ma è la versione Sora Camilla, quella che tutti la vonno ma nessuno se la piglia :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E il Conte lo abbiamo sistemato. :mrgreen:
> 
> Vediamo un pò chi è rimasto in magazzino ?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Tutte proposte allettanti... ma io propendo per Alce! Mi dà l'idea dell'uomo solido, maturo e affidabile


----------



## elena (4 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E il Conte lo abbiamo sistemato. :mrgreen:
> 
> Vediamo un pò chi è rimasto in magazzino ?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ommamma, mi sono immaginata Lothar con il Gatto A Nove COde ... in versione Big Jim...:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Tutte proposte allettanti... ma io propendo per Alce! Mi dà l'idea *dell'uomo solido, maturo e affidabile*



Mi dispiace li abbiamo terminati. Ce ne dovrebbe arrivare una nuova scorta per i primi dell'estate........mi dispiace.....ma i pochi che abbiamo vanno a ruba............quest'anno tutti l'Alce hanno voluto :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi dispiace li abbiamo terminati. Ce ne dovrebbe arrivare una nuova scorta per i primi dell'estate........mi dispiace.....ma i pochi che abbiamo vanno a ruba............quest'anno tutti l'Alce hanno voluto :mrgreen:


E ti pareva!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io forse sono un po' viziata. Ho un marito che mi apprezza molto e mi fa sentire molto desiderata. E per lui sono sempre bella, sempre desiderabile... anche quando mi trova in giardino in jeans e maglietta con la coda di cavallo mezza sciolta intenta a travasare, strappare erbacce e innaffiare come una forsennata.
> Non faccio in tempo a provarmi un vestito che lui mi dice come sto bene. Vado a farmi le unghie e appena le nota mi sussurra 'stasera le proviamo'...
> A volte mi chiedo se dopo tutti questi vizi reggerei a un bel bagno di realtà. Ma poi mi rispondo che in fondo non c'è niente di male se lui mi vede così.
> Per me l'amore è quel filtro che permette di percepire i difetti della persona amata come se fossero particolari unici e insostituibili... e trovo che stia proprio in questo la bellezza dell'essere amati almeno da qualcuno in questo mondo.


Wovl...donna...ma se ti metti a zappare con jeans a vita bassa e perizoma che spunta...hai voglia eh? ( ok la pianto, ok)
Sciocca donna...
Non è che non c'è niente di male: cazzo lui ti vede effettivamente così.
Ahahahahahaah...nel rosso dici cose bellissime....

Ma tu sei lì...crisi premestruale...inizi la solfa...oddio come sono grassa, oddio come sono cellulitica, oddio le rughe, ma oddio che schifo di unghie...

Ma lui ti dice...buona buona, guarda qui attraverso il mio magico "monocolo"...e che cosa vedi?

E tu...oh poffarre....una donna bellissima...perfetta...guarda che roba...diosanto che invidia...come vorrei essere lei...

E lui..." Sciocchina quella sei tu come ti vedo io"...

Ok, ok, ok, lo so che si ha bisogno di mettersi alla prova e di aver le conferme dallo sconosciuto bel tenebroso...lo so...lo so...

Ecco fai conto che quando l'amore finisce: un uomo, spacca quel monocolo.
Allora difronte alla tua ennesima crisi ormonale sbrocchi e dica...maledetta quella volta che t'ho sposato: sei davvero insopportabile.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ma insomma Conte,
> la finisci di catalizzare sempre l'attenzione su di te?


Devo pensare a curarmi...
Oltre alla sindrome istricionesca...soffro di:
Culite cronica
Vagina Pectoris
Demenza Seni le
Morbo di Porkinson

Eh si mi devo curare...


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Wovl...donna...ma se ti metti a zappare con jeans a vita bassa e perizoma che spunta...hai voglia eh? ( ok la pianto, ok)
> Sciocca donna...
> Non è che non c'è niente di male: cazzo lui ti vede effettivamente così.
> Ahahahahahaah...nel rosso dici cose bellissime....
> ...


Che bel post Conte.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E ti pareva!


Donna Tranquilla...
Ci parlo io ad Alce...
Faccio il garante per te...
COntenta? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che bel post Conte.:up:


E l'approvazione niente?
Tuba, la mia reputazione in questo forum è stata seriamente compromessa
Ho bisogno di recuperare in immagine...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E l'approvazione niente?
> Tuba, la mia reputazione in questo forum è stata seriamente compromessa
> Ho bisogno di recuperare in immagine...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Vorrei capire a chi cavolo devo darla stà cavolo di reputazione prima di poterla ridare a te. Avevo cliccato il bottone...ma mi dice che devo darla un pò in giro prima.......


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vorrei capire a chi cavolo devo darla stà cavolo di reputazione prima di poterla ridare a te. Avevo cliccato il bottone...ma mi dice che devo darla un pò in giro prima.......


Trovato..senti Tuba...dobbiamo amplificare la cricca...
Non ho capito bene cosa sia la cricca, ma dato che una cricca ci deve per forza essere,  dobbiamo crearla...

Bon uomini e donne...
Con chi sposiamo Tubarao?

Quale utente donna di tradi vedreste bene assieme a Tubarao?

( Tenti adesso la fila)...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Che ne dici di...


----------



## Irene (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A regazzì, vai un pò a vedè chi altro abbiamo un magazzino ?
> 
> Ci sarebbe un Tubarao, ma è la versione Sora Camilla, quella che tutti la vonno ma nessuno se la piglia :rotfl::rotfl:


 
non ti sottovalutare Tuba.. hai anche tu le tue doti nascoste...  :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> non ti sottovalutare Tuba.. hai anche tu le tue doti nascoste...  :dance::dance::dance:


Magari siete fatti l'uno per l'altra chi può dirlo?
Ok Donna...faccio il garante per Tuba...
Ma che ne sai tu?
Sei forse un condor sulla spalla di tuba per aver visto?

Tuba cazzo non mi deludere eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Maggio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> non ti sottovalutare Tuba.. hai anche tu le tue doti nascoste...  :dance::dance::dance:



Ssshhhhh....pure tu :mrgreen: Il prodotto deve essere venduto bene.....aaaahhhh il marketing questo sconosciuto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Oh voi lettori che leggete iscrivetevi su questo forum...

Farò un magnifico regalo a chi con prove scientifiche e incanfutabili mostrerà al mondo intero che io il munifico Contepinceton di Sboronia detto il Mailamondo Squarcialupi...sono in realtà lui...Chen Samurai.

E che io possa essere bannato se son Chen Samurai.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfopwU8tzHM

Tranquillo Tuba...sto facendo Marketing...
Vedrai quanta gente si iscrive...

Oh voi che cliccate!
Questo è il portale dell'infedeltà.
Davvero da non perdere: il confronto tra traditi e traditori!

Una cosa mai vista!
Iscrivetevi in massa...
E' figo!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

*Uomini e donne*

Stanotte ho sognato come trovare un modo per chiedere a Nausicaa se vuole sposarmi...mica posso sempre fare lo sborone e dire:
" Donna sposami o sarai canfutata".
Devo escogitare un modo tale da farla stare senzaparole...e senza fiato...ce la posso fare...

Piuttosto andiamo avanti con Maria de Filippi di tradi...
Coppie a confronto: ovvio garantisco io che andranno d'accordo no?

Kid Simy
Papero Quintina
Zona del disastro Anna A
Hirohito Profumodidonna
Dr. Manhattan MK
Lothar Fatata
Alce Sole
Daniele Chiara Matraini


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io forse sono un po' viziata. Ho un marito che mi apprezza molto e mi fa sentire molto desiderata. E per lui sono sempre bella, sempre desiderabile... anche quando mi trova in giardino in jeans e maglietta con la coda di cavallo mezza sciolta intenta a travasare, strappare erbacce e innaffiare come una forsennata.
> Non faccio in tempo a provarmi un vestito che lui mi dice come sto bene. Vado a farmi le unghie e appena le nota mi sussurra 'stasera le proviamo'...
> A volte mi chiedo se dopo tutti questi vizi reggerei a un bel bagno di realtà. Ma poi mi rispondo che in fondo non c'è niente di male se lui mi vede così.
> Per me l'amore è quel filtro che permette di percepire i difetti della persona amata come se fossero particolari unici e insostituibili... e trovo che stia proprio in questo la bellezza dell'essere amati almeno da qualcuno in questo mondo.


Bel post:up: Sei una donna fortunata:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> non ti sottovalutare Tuba.. hai anche tu le tue doti nascoste... :dance::dance::dance:


 
Cioè, non ti si vede mai, poi appena c'è da mettere le mani su Turbaro ti fai viva?!
Mettiti in fila..............




Anche se a dir la verità avendo la tessera n. 1 del Dave.one fans club...........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stanotte ho sognato come trovare un modo per chiedere a Nausicaa se vuole sposarmi...mica posso sempre fare lo sborone e dire:
> " Donna sposami o sarai canfutata".
> Devo escogitare un modo tale da farla stare senzaparole...e senza fiato...ce la posso fare...
> 
> ...


su questa ho i miei dubbi?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè, non ti si vede mai, poi appena c'è da mettere le mani su Turbaro ti fai viva?!
> Mettiti in fila..............
> 
> 
> ...


E vada per la coppia Farfalla Dave.one

Faccio io da garante munifico come sempre...
E a chi mi vuole male: peste lo colga XD!
Irene è innamorata di tubarao gne gne gne gne...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> su questa ho i miei dubbi?:rotfl::rotfl:


Fidati...io ho visto la Contessa all'opera...
Lei inizierà con la mitica frase: Senti Daniele i rammolliti non servono a nessuno, ora ti metto in riga io...altro che gatto a nove code...lo concia per le feste...e in men che non si fica...avremo un Daniele tutto buono buono zerbino servizievole...


----------



## Sabina (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> su questa ho i miei dubbi?:rotfl::rotfl:


Secondo me invece a Daniele farebbe un gran bene!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Irene è innamorata di tubarao gne gne gne gne...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Con Irene non è che mi è andata di lusso....mi è andata di STRALUSSO :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Con Irene non è che mi è andata di lusso....mi è andata di STRALUSSO :mrgreen::mrgreen:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Guarda è silente...
Un pregio molto raro in una donna...

Sai Tuba ricordo la prima frase di mia moglie...
" Io sono una tipa di poche parole!"...

E mi dissi...
" Ah mappate!"

Però voglio Nausicaa.
Lei è tanto gentile con me, buona, dolce...poi è tutta da canfutare.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Eh sì, qui non si tratta delle defilippa, ma di una riflessione che purtroppo mi sono ritrovata a fare, in seguito alle mie vicissitudini e anche a quanto vissuto e a quanto letto qui. Mio marito che pareva tanto diverso dagli altri uomini, ha in comune un sacco di cose con loro (purtroppo), ma resta individuo nella maggior parte. Molti uomini qui parlano delle donne per stereotipi mi sconvolgono perché io non sono proprio così, ma in alcune cose mi riconosco e sono tipicamente femminili.... Orsù, fatemi capire cosa pensate delle donne e degli uomini
> 
> 
> P.s. se l'argomento è già stato trattato 3mila volte, sono pronta alla immediata chiusura, ma siate teneri perché sto in un periodo di domande senza risposte!



Io posso solo esprimere il mio pensiero sulle donne, sugli uomini non dico nulla perchè sono miei avversari!:mrgreen:

Sulle donne posso affermare che da quando hanno cominciato a prostituirsi, hanno perso molto in femminilità. La parità con l'uomo ( cosa impossibile) è solo un sogno ,ma  per natura. La Donna nasce per procreare, e quello è il suo compito. Per sentirsi realizzata dovrebbe provvedere al buon andamento della famiglia , della casa, del propio compagno , invece ora la donna vuole realizzarsi al di fuori delle mura domestiche trovando come scusa la voglia di dimostrare la propia personalità......, la propia indipendenza economica, trascurando così la vera natura il  propio   IO .

Devo parlare dei tatuaggi e delle unghie dei piedi smaltate di rosso?


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Io posso solo esprimere il mio pensiero sulle donne, sugli uomini non dico nulla perchè sono miei avversari!:mrgreen:
> 
> Sulle donne posso affermare che da quando hanno cominciato a prostituirsi, hanno perso molto in femminilità. La parità con l'uomo ( cosa impossibile) è solo un sogno ,ma per natura. La Donna nasce per procreare, e quello è il suo compito. Per sentirsi realizzata dovrebbe provvedere al buon andamento della famiglia , della casa, del propio compagno , invece ora la donna vuole realizzarsi al di fuori delle mura domestiche trovando come scusa la voglia di dimostrare la propia personalità......, la propia indipendenza economica, trascurando così la vera natura il propio IO .
> 
> Devo parlare dei tatuaggi e delle unghie dei piedi smaltate di rosso?


 ma sei impazzito........o cosa??????????


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Io posso solo esprimere il mio pensiero sulle donne, sugli uomini non dico nulla perchè sono miei avversari!:mrgreen:
> 
> Sulle donne posso affermare che da quando hanno cominciato a prostituirsi, hanno perso molto in femminilità. La parità con l'uomo ( cosa impossibile) è solo un sogno ,ma  per natura. La Donna nasce per procreare, e quello è il suo compito. Per sentirsi realizzata dovrebbe provvedere al buon andamento della famiglia , della casa, del propio compagno , invece ora la donna vuole realizzarsi al di fuori delle mura domestiche trovando come scusa la voglia di dimostrare la propia personalità......, la propia indipendenza economica, trascurando così la vera natura il  propio   IO .
> 
> Devo parlare dei tatuaggi e delle unghie dei piedi smaltate di rosso?


Occhio eh?
Sparano adesso...cannonate...
E non posso garantire per te:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ti stai mettendo nei guai....
Ho capito X...dobbiamo trovarti una degna compagna forumistica in tradi...:sonar:


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio eh?
> Sparano adesso...cannonate...
> E non posso garantire per te:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ti stai mettendo nei guai....
> Ho capito X...dobbiamo trovarti una degna compagna forumistica in tradi...:sonar:




Secondo me a Minerva a 'sto giro le viene un malore! :rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sei impazzito........o cosa??????????



Dimostra il contrario se riesci!:culo:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sei impazzito........o cosa??????????


Macchè impazzito...
Ora si sente libero di esprimersi no?:mexican:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma se leggi tra le righe trovi sempre spunti interessanti in quel che scrive Xfactor...

Per esempio ( ocio sparano)...
Femminilità può essere anche come saper usare il potere seduttivo agendo sul proprio corpo no?
Mai notato che ci sono donne che si comportano come scaricatori di porto?
Le cosidette donneuomo...


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio eh?
> Sparano adesso...cannonate...
> E non posso garantire per te:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ti stai mettendo nei guai....
> Ho capito X...dobbiamo trovarti una degna compagna forumistica in tradi...:sonar:



 

C'è una che mi attizza molto ma potrei ritrovarmi cornuto .....allo scader del sole!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Secondo me a Minerva a 'sto giro le viene un malore! :rotfl:


Presto i sali


----------



## Sabina (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> C'è una che mi attizza molto ma potrei ritrovarmi cornuto .....allo scader del sole!:rotfl:


Chiara...


----------



## Minerva (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Io posso solo esprimere il mio pensiero sulle donne, sugli uomini non dico nulla perchè sono miei avversari!:mrgreen:
> 
> Sulle donne posso affermare che da quando hanno cominciato a prostituirsi, hanno perso molto in femminilità. La parità con l'uomo ( cosa impossibile) è solo un sogno ,ma per natura. La Donna nasce per procreare, e quello è il suo compito. Per sentirsi realizzata dovrebbe provvedere al buon andamento della famiglia , della casa, del propio compagno , invece ora la donna vuole realizzarsi al di fuori delle mura domestiche trovando come scusa la voglia di dimostrare la propia personalità......, la propia indipendenza economica, trascurando così la vera natura il propio IO .
> 
> Devo parlare dei tatuaggi e delle unghie dei piedi smaltate di rosso?


 ti voglio bene


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Secondo me a Minerva a 'sto giro le viene un malore! :rotfl:


A lei non lo so, a me di sicuro!!!!!

Se poi calcoli che ho le unghie smaltate quasi costantemente di rosso e 2 tatuaggi


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Chiara...



Chiara chi?


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti voglio bene



Anche io!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> A lei non lo so, a me di sicuro!!!!!
> 
> Se poi calcoli che ho le unghie smaltate quasi costantemente di rosso e 2 tatuaggi


Labbra carnose e faccia da....e voce sensualona...


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> A lei non lo so, a me di sicuro!!!!!
> 
> Se poi calcoli che ho le unghie smaltate quasi costantemente di rosso e 2 tatuaggi



amputazione dei piedi , e eliminazione tatuaggi senza anestesia!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Anche io!:up:


Ok, dai la coppia Minerva Xfactor...e sia...


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok, dai la coppia Minerva Xfactor...e sia...



Se mi ubbidisce.... sicuramente!:scopa:


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti voglio bene


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Anche io!:up:


 posso chiamarti trottolino amoroso?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Labbra carnose e faccia da....e voce sensualona...


 
Che fai ci provi?
Sono impegnata...l'hai appena scritto tu!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso chiamarti trottolino amoroso?




Romanticona!!!!!!! Certo che puoi, mia leggiadra puledra della Giara!

ti amo!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14lKo0jgOE0:up:


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Romanticona!!!!!!! Certo che puoi, mia leggiadra puledra della Giara!
> 
> ti amo!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14lKo0jgOE0:up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Basta, vi prego!!


----------



## Minerva (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Romanticona!!!!!!! Certo che puoi, mia leggiadra puledra della Giara!
> 
> ti amo!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14lKo0jgOE0:up:


wow  che uomo:strizza:


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> wow  che uomo:strizza:



..........non ringraziarmi ti prego ti ho scelto io!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3CgLAnCooo&feature=related


----------



## Tubarao (5 Maggio 2011)

Visto che questo è un topic su Uomini & Donne, io avrei un quesito a cui cerco risposta da anni, ma che dico anni, lustri, ma che dico lustri, decenni.

Solo le donne possono tirarmi fuori da cotanta ignoranza (oddio, magari c'è pure qualche uomo che potrebbe rispondermi, ma questo, a me, non è dato sapere)........

Che faccio ? Chiedo ? Promettetemi però che non vi mettete a ridere eeehhh


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto che questo è un topic su Uomini & Donne, io avrei un quesito a cui cerco risposta da anni, ma che dico anni, lustri, ma che dico lustri, decenni.
> 
> Solo le donne possono tirarmi fuori da cotanta ignoranza (oddio, magari c'è pure qualche uomo che potrebbe rispondermi, ma questo, a me, non è dato sapere)........
> 
> Che faccio ? Chiedo ? Promettetemi però che non vi mettete a ridere eeehhh


 dai chiedi....


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto che questo è un topic su Uomini & Donne, io avrei un quesito a cui cerco risposta da anni, ma che dico anni, lustri, ma che dico lustri, decenni.
> 
> Solo le donne possono tirarmi fuori da cotanta ignoranza (oddio, magari c'è pure qualche uomo che potrebbe rispondermi, ma questo, a me, non è dato sapere)........
> 
> Che faccio ? Chiedo ? Promettetemi però che non vi mettete a ridere eeehhh


Chiedi ma non ti assicuro di non mettermi a ridere


----------



## Tubarao (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> dai chiedi....


Allora dolcissima Simy, vediamo se lei riesce a darmi una risposta sensata:

Perchè le donne, quando si truccano, o si struccano e quindi sono costrette a tenere gli occhi ben aperti per evitare di fare pasticci.......DI RIFLESSO APRONO LA BOCCA ???? :mrgreen::mrgreen:

E' questione di pelle corta ? Non credo, altrimenti stareste con la bocca aperta tutto il tempo

La spiegazione è da ricercare in qualche spiegazione antropologica/zoologica che affonda le radici nella preistoria ??? Bho.

Donne con la bocca aperta, su rieducascional ciannel :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora dolcissima Simy, vediamo se lei riesce a darmi una risposta sensata:
> 
> Perchè le donne, quando si truccano, o si struccano e quindi sono costrette a tenere gli occhi ben aperti per evitare di fare pasticci.......DI RIFLESSO APRONO LA BOCCA ???? :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Io ho una domanda secolare: perchè le donne vanno sempre in branco nei bagni pubblici?


----------



## Minerva (5 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho una domanda secolare: perchè le donne vanno sempre in branco nei bagni pubblici?


 forse le ragazzine


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora dolcissima Simy, vediamo se lei riesce a darmi una risposta sensata:
> 
> Perchè le donne, quando si truccano, o si struccano e quindi sono costrette a tenere gli occhi ben aperti per evitare di fare pasticci.......DI RIFLESSO APRONO LA BOCCA ???? :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
Succede solo quando ci mettiamo il mascara


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora dolcissima Simy, vediamo se lei riesce a darmi una risposta sensata:
> 
> Perchè le donne, quando si truccano, o si struccano e quindi sono costrette a tenere gli occhi ben aperti per evitare di fare pasticci.......DI RIFLESSO APRONO LA BOCCA ???? :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 ahahahah!
bella domanda! allora io in genere non lo faccio (o cmq non lo faccio sempre....) ma è un trucco per tendere la pelle ed eviare che il trucco si accumuli nelle piegette della pelle!


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse le ragazzine


 :up:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ahahahah!
> bella domanda! allora io in genere non lo faccio (o cmq non lo faccio sempre....) ma è un trucco per tendere la pelle ed eviare che il trucco si accumuli nelle piegette della pelle!


Cioè mi state dicendo che VOI avete i muscoli delle palpebre collegati in qualche modo a quelli della bocca ???


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè mi state dicendo che VOI avete i muscoli delle palpebre collegati in qualche modo a quelli della bocca ???


 uffi! è come quando gonfiamo le guance (stile pesce palla) per mettere il fard o la terra! e cmq quando mettiamo il mascara riesce meglio con la bocca aperta! 

ma che ne vuoi sapere tu di make-up!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> uffi! è come quando gonfiamo le guance (stile pesce palla) per mettere il fard o la terra! e cmq quando mettiamo il mascara riesce meglio con la bocca aperta!
> 
> ma che ne vuoi sapere tu di make-up!


Non mi hai convinto :mrgreen:

Allora, stò facendo le prove, per tenere le palpebre ben aperte, a me la bocca non mi serve di aprirla........


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non mi hai convinto :mrgreen:
> 
> Allora, stò facendo le prove, per tenere le palpebre ben aperte, a me la bocca non mi serve di aprirla........


 per mettere il mascara non devi tenere le palpebre bene aperte altrimenti il mascara te lo metti fin sulla fronte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! e quando lo metti sulle ciglia inferiori ti fai gli occhi neri come un panda!
dovresti fare la prova mettendoti il mascara.........poi ne riparliamo!


----------



## Sabina (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora dolcissima Simy, vediamo se lei riesce a darmi una risposta sensata:
> 
> Perchè le donne, quando si truccano, o si struccano e quindi sono costrette a tenere gli occhi ben aperti per evitare di fare pasticci.......DI RIFLESSO APRONO LA BOCCA ???? :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Mi spiace, non ti posso aiutare. Questo riflesso mi manca


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ahahahah!
> bella domanda! allora io in genere non lo faccio (o cmq non lo faccio sempre....) ma è un trucco per tendere la pelle ed eviare che il trucco si accumuli nelle piegette della pelle!



aoo, aa ahhh aooahh ahhh    fa...   ooooh aalamalllohhhhhh


fanculo la terra era concimata!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora dolcissima Simy, vediamo se lei riesce a darmi una risposta sensata:
> 
> Perchè le donne, quando si truccano, o si struccano e quindi sono costrette a tenere gli occhi ben aperti per evitare di fare pasticci.......DI RIFLESSO APRONO LA BOCCA ???? :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Hai ragione lo faccio sempre, sinceramente non so il perchè in effetti


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> per mettere il mascara non devi tenere le palpebre bene aperte altrimenti il mascara te lo metti fin sulla fronte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! e quando lo metti sulle ciglia inferiori ti fai gli occhi neri come un panda!
> dovresti fare la prova mettendoti il mascara.........poi ne riparliamo!


Si però dopo mette la foto come avatar:mexican:


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si però dopo mette la foto come avatar:mexican:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Io posso solo esprimere il mio pensiero sulle donne, sugli uomini non dico nulla perchè sono miei avversari!:mrgreen:
> 
> Sulle donne posso affermare che da quando hanno cominciato a prostituirsi, hanno perso molto in femminilità. .....
> 
> ...



Doveroso chiarimento. Prostituzione è inteso come mostrare il propio corpo o parte di esso , l'apparire in modo volgare, sfruttare la propia bellezza per fini economici. Es ....  i cartelloni pubblicitari , con culi e tette a iosa .... questa è prostituzione e perdita di femminilità!


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Doveroso chiarimento. Prostituzione è inteso come mostrare il propio corpo o parte di esso , l'apparire in modo volgare, sfruttare la propia bellezza per fini economici. Es .... i cartelloni pubblicitari , con culi e tette a iosa .... questa è prostituzione e perdita di femminilità!


 Questo è vero però! :up:


----------



## Hirohito (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stanotte ho sognato come trovare un modo per chiedere a Nausicaa se vuole sposarmi...mica posso sempre fare lo sborone e dire:
> " Donna sposami o sarai canfutata".
> Devo escogitare un modo tale da farla stare senzaparole...e senza fiato...ce la posso fare...
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAH, Daniele e Chiara Matraini è bellissima !!!
:up::up::up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

PS = Ma Profumodidonna esiste davvero o te la sei inventata ? NOn l'ho mail letta


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stanotte ho sognato come trovare un modo per chiedere a Nausicaa se vuole sposarmi...mica posso sempre fare lo sborone e dire:
> " Donna sposami o sarai canfutata".
> Devo escogitare un modo tale da farla stare senzaparole...e senza fiato...ce la posso fare...
> 
> ...



Conte, mi piacciono le donne con buoni argomenti come vedi... 

P.S.
Ma un bel Minerva-Conte? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che fai ci provi?
> Sono impegnata...l'hai appena scritto tu!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No sto facendo il garante che sei super gnocca:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse le ragazzine


Wovl...Minerva che avatar...
Magnifico...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2011)

Stavolta c'azzecco: è Scorpion di Mortal Kombat quello del tuo avatar, vero Minerva? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> AHAHAHAH, Daniele e Chiara Matraini è bellissima !!!
> :up::up::up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> PS = Ma Profumodidonna esiste davvero o te la sei inventata ? NOn l'ho mail letta


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2471

no, no io non invento niente...lei è perfetta per te.
Vai e portamela, mi serve come Salomè per una missione impossibile, e sarà ricompensata...fosse anche con metà della bandiera del conte...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Conte, mi piacciono le donne con buoni argomenti come vedi...
> 
> P.S.
> Ma un bel Minerva-Conte? :rotfl:


Lei non va bene per me:
E' troppo schiva, timida, introversa...non posso dirle...Donna siamo al mondo per spassarci...mi risponderebbe ah si e perchè?

Poi dai Kid, si spaventerebbe no?


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei non va bene per me:
> E' troppo schiva, timida, introversa...non posso dirle...Donna siamo al mondo per spassarci...mi risponderebbe ah si e perchè?
> 
> Poi dai Kid, si spaventerebbe no?


Magari invece è la volta che apre gli occhi e volge lo sguardo verso nuovi orizzonti.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Magari invece è la volta che apre gli occhi e volge lo sguardo verso nuovi orizzonti.


Non penso sia una persona capace di reggere "quel mio sguardo" si tramuterebbe in una statua di sale

No, uffa, voglio Nausicaa...perchè lei è capace di dirmi...Buono buono Conte, ci sono qua io e ti garantisco che non sarai mai più solo.


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non penso sia una persona capace di reggere "quel mio sguardo" si tramuterebbe in una statua di sale
> 
> No, uffa, voglio Nausicaa...perchè lei è capace di dirmi...Buono buono Conte, ci sono qua io e ti garantisco che non sarai mai più solo.



Lo sguardo del Conte... pare il titolo di un film! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Lo sguardo del Conte... pare il titolo di un film! :rotfl:


Quanto mi sono divertito al raduno con Farfalla...ahahahaahahahah...
Ma la smetti? Ma come mi guardi...ma cosa fai....ahahaahaahahahaah...
Simy era munifica...aveva gli occhiali da sole no?

Ma il mio sguardo è ben visibile nel mio profilo...no?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Doveroso chiarimento. Prostituzione è inteso come mostrare il propio corpo o parte di esso , l'apparire in modo volgare, sfruttare la propia bellezza per fini economici. Es ....  i cartelloni pubblicitari , con culi e tette a iosa .... questa è prostituzione e perdita di femminilità!


E quindi i bellocci che sfanno sfoggio delle loro tartarughe addominali sulle copertine di riviste tipo For Men sono dei prostituti. Oppure quelli che salgono sui canotti con un sottofondo di Parlami d'Amore Mariù ? Pure quelli prostituti ?

Per me chi mostra il proprio corpo per fini economici non è affatto una prostituta. Mi offrono dei soldi per far vedere il culo su una pubblicità della colla Saratoga ? Ok, parliamo di quanto, come, dove e perchè. 

Da che mondo è mondo ognuno gioca con le carte che ha in mano. E allora che quello della modella seminuda (ma ci sono anche tanti uomini che ormai si mostrano ormai mezzi nudi sui cartelloni pubblicitari: mi ricordo che un anno fa mi ritrovai a parlare da solo perchè la tipa che stava con me rimase ipnotizzata sul culo  di un modello di costumi da bagno, che il costume lo teneva in mano invece che addosso) sia un lavoro, perchè parlare di prostituzione ? Lo sai quando diventa prostituzione ? Quando subentra l'ipocrisia, e sia benedetta gente come la Hunzinker che un giorno disse, parlando della campagna pubblicitaria di Roberta che la fece conoscere ai più: "Ma quale foto artiistica e artistica, in quella foto l'unica cosa che c'era di artistico era il mio culo".


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanto mi sono divertito al raduno con Farfalla...ahahahaahahahah...
> Ma la smetti? Ma come mi guardi...ma cosa fai....ahahaahaahahahaah...
> *Simy era munifica...aveva gli occhiali da sole no?*
> 
> Ma il mio sguardo è ben visibile nel mio profilo...no?


??????????


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E quindi i bellocci che sfanno sfoggio delle loro tartarughe addominali sulle copertine di riviste tipo For Men sono dei prostituti. Oppure quelli che salgono sui canotti con un sottofondo di Parlami d'Amore Mariù ? Pure quelli prostituti ?
> 
> Per me chi mostra il proprio corpo per fini economici non è affatto una prostituta. Mi offrono dei soldi per far vedere il culo su una pubblicità della colla Saratoga ? Ok, parliamo di quanto, come, dove e perchè.
> 
> Da che mondo è mondo ognuno gioca con le carte che ha in mano. E allora che quello della modella seminuda (ma ci sono anche tanti uomini che ormai si mostrano ormai mezzi nudi sui cartelloni pubblicitari: mi ricordo che un anno fa mi ritrovai a parlare da solo perchè la tipa che stava con me rimase ipnotizzata sul culo di un modello di costumi da bagno, che il costume lo teneva in mano invece che addosso) sia un lavoro, perchè parlare di prostituzione ? Lo sai quando diventa prostituzione ? Quando subentra l'ipocrisia, e sia benedetta gente come la Hunzinker che un giorno disse, parlando della campagna pubblicitaria di Roberta che la fece conoscere ai più: "Ma quale foto artiistica e artistica, in quella foto l'unica cosa che c'era di artistico era il mio culo".


 vabbè dai però in alcune pubblicità tette e culi non c'azzacano proprio nulla!


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè dai però in alcune pubblicità tette e culi non c'azzacano proprio nulla!


Tesoro, non sono mai sgradevoli, c'azzeccano sempre.


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tesoro, non sono mai sgradevoli, c'azzeccano sempre.


 ma si tesoro non lo metto in dubbio che non siano sgradevoli....ma in alcune circostanze diventano esagerati!...


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma si tesoro non lo metto in dubbio che non siano sgradevoli....ma in alcune circostanze diventano esagerati!...



Diciamo che in un mondo frenetico come il nostro, è l'unico modo per attirare l'attenzione.

Ricordo che una volta misi come firma in un forum la parola SESSO scritta in maiuscolo e grassettato, con sotto la dicitura "bene ho attirato la tua attenzione".


----------



## Tubarao (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè dai però in alcune pubblicità tette e culi non c'azzacano proprio nulla!


Concordo. Ma non ci vedo nessuna prostituzione. Se fossi una donna e mi offrirebber dei soldi per far vedere le tette per una pubblicità dei fertilizzanti chimici, al massimo ptrei chiedermi: _Che ci azzeccano le mie tette con i fertilizzanti chimici_. E' una lavoro. Sai quante cose faccio ogni giorno al mio lavoro che non ci azzeccano niente ? Ho smesso di farmi domande. Mi pagano ? Le faccio. 

Ripeto, il concetto di prostituzione, per me intellettuale, subentra quando si scade nell'ipocrisia.

Ti faccio un esempio limite: se Cicciolina mi dicesse: "Io come mestiere faccio l'attrice" le riderei in faccia e, appunto, le darei della prostituta, sempre intellettualmente parlando. Se invece mi dicesse: "Io nel mio mestiere scopo" mi toglierei tanto di cappello..


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Concordo. Ma non ci vedo nessuna prostituzione. Se fossi una donna e mi offrirebber dei soldi per far vedere le tette per una pubblicità dei fertilizzanti chimici, al massimo ptrei chiedermi: _Che ci azzeccano le mie tette con i fertilizzanti chimici_. E' una lavoro. Sai quante cose faccio ogni giorno al mio lavoro che non ci azzeccano niente ? Ho smesso di farmi domande. Mi pagano ? Le faccio.
> 
> Ripeto, il concetto di prostituzione, per me intellettuale, subentra quando si scade nell'ipocrisia.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio limite: se Cicciolina mi dicesse: "Io come mestiere faccio l'attrice" le riderei in faccia e, appunto, le darei della prostituta, sempre intellettualmente parlando. Se invece mi dicesse: "Io nel mio mestiere scopo" mi toglierei tanto di cappello..


 
 su questo hai ragione e sono d'accordo con te...però va anche detto che una sorta di prostituzione forse c'è! alla fine è vero che vengono pagate...ma vengono comunque pagate per "vendere" il loro corpo che serve a vendere qualcos'altro.. anche se non sessulamente parlando come fa una vera prostituta...

(lo so mi sa che mi sono capita solo io con questo discorso)


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> *Diciamo che in un mondo frenetico come il nostro, è l'unico modo per attirare l'attenzione*.
> 
> Ricordo che una volta misi come firma in un forum la parola SESSO scritta in maiuscolo e grassettato, con sotto la dicitura "bene ho attirato la tua attenzione".


 dipende sempre da quale fetta di mercato vuoi attirare.......


----------



## Minerva (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei non va bene per me:
> E' troppo schiva, *timida, introversa*...non posso dirle...Donna siamo al mondo per spassarci...mi risponderebbe ah si e perchè?
> 
> Poi dai Kid, *si spaventerebbe* no?


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non penso sia una persona capace di reggere "quel mio sguardo" si tramuterebbe in una statua di sale*
> 
> No, uffa, voglio Nausicaa...perchè lei è capace di dirmi...Buono buono Conte, ci sono qua io e ti garantisco che non sarai mai più solo.


 :rotfl:


----------



## Irene (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ssshhhhh....pure tu :mrgreen: Il prodotto deve essere venduto bene.....aaaahhhh il marketing questo sconosciuto :rotfl::rotfl:


 
come volevasi dimostrare.. siete due cazzoni... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

io mi riferivo al ballo ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e poi Tuba.. certe cose.. me le terrei per me.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> come volevasi dimostrare.. siete due cazzoni... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> io mi riferivo al ballo ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e poi Tuba.. certe cose.. me le terrei per me.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sesesesesesesese...al ballo?!!!! 
Si si certo, tranquilla ci crediamo....:carneval:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Irene (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sesesesesesesese...al ballo?!!!!
> Si si certo, tranquilla ci crediamo....:carneval:
> 
> 
> ...


scusi Signora Farfalla..ma come si permette?? 
Lei sta insinuando... io sono una donna rispettabile sa?

:dance::dance: e queste bellissime palline danzanti per Lei cosa 

vorrebbero dire?   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> scusi Signora Farfalla..ma come si permette??
> Lei sta insinuando... io sono una donna rispettabile sa?
> 
> :dance::dance: e queste bellissime palline danzanti per Lei cosa
> ...


 
Le palline sono danzanti di felicità dopo non so che cosa....
Io non insinuo niente
Sul fatto che lei sia una donna rispettabile non posso che confermare, anche se.......................
Solo che quando si tratta di Tubarao, mi preoccupo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Maggio 2011)

Sciocche :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> su questo hai ragione e sono d'accordo con te...però va anche detto che una sorta di prostituzione forse c'è! alla fine è vero che vengono pagate...ma vengono comunque pagate per "vendere" il loro corpo che serve a vendere qualcos'altro.. anche se non sessulamente parlando come fa una vera prostituta...
> 
> (lo so mi sa che mi sono capita solo io con questo discorso)



Ma una donna libera sarà padrona di decidere di mostrare le tette su un cartellone pubblicitario dietro compenso ? Si o no ?

Lo sai quali sono le parole fondamentali nella mia frase precedente ? Libera e decidere.

 Allora io mi prostituisco ogni giorno vendendo la mia capacità di scrivere software per delle cagate immani che con il software non hanno niente a che fare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma una donna libera sarà padrona di decidere di mostrare le tette su un cartellone pubblicitario dietro compenso ? Si o no ?
> 
> Lo sai quali sono le parole fondamentali nella mia frase precedente ? Libera e decidere.
> 
> *Allora io mi prostituisco ogni giorno vendendo la mia capacità di scrivere software per delle cagate immani che con il software non ha niente a che fare*.


hips! ... un prosit, collega


----------



## Amoremio (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Le palline sono danzanti di felicità dopo non so che cosa....*
> Io non insinuo niente
> Sul fatto che lei sia una donna rispettabile non posso che confermare, anche se.......................
> Solo che quando si tratta di Tubarao, mi preoccupo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


se è per questo,
danzano piuttosto allegramente anche durante  :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se è per questo,
> danzano piuttosto allegramente anche durante  :mexican:


In effetti...:carneval:


----------



## Sole (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Wovl...donna...ma se ti metti a zappare con jeans a vita bassa e perizoma che spunta...hai voglia eh? ( ok la pianto, ok)
> Sciocca donna...
> Non è che non c'è niente di male: cazzo lui ti vede effettivamente così.
> Ahahahahahaah...nel rosso dici cose bellissime....
> ...


Anch'io volevo approvarti ma non ce l'ho fatta


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> scusi Signora Farfalla..ma come si permette??
> Lei sta insinuando... io sono una donna rispettabile sa?
> 
> :dance::dance: e queste bellissime palline danzanti per Lei cosa
> ...


Donna.
Cosa sono queste sconcezze?
Le palline cinesi si indossano.
Non si mettono in mostra.

Fidati tanto ce le hanno tutte le donne, ma non lo dicono...
Per non parlare di quelle che le dimenticano nella mia auto...il meccanico le trova e mi fa...ma cosa sono queste...ah sono dei galleggianti...per certe spece di vaschette da vater..

Le palline danzanti...
Ma in che mondo viviamo...


----------



## Sole (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Devo parlare dei tatuaggi e delle unghie dei piedi smaltate di rosso?


Sui tatuaggi sono d'accordo... credo di essere l'ultima donna rimasta a non averne nemmeno uno.

Ma le unghie rosse, almeno nelle mani, sono belle dai! Io sulle mani oscillo dal trasparente con il french bianco al rosso sangue di bue, a seconda dell'umore. Non amo però il rosso Marilyn, né su mani, né su piedi.

E anch'io apro la bocca quando mi trucco in effetti. Ma se sto attenta riesco a non farlo!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma una donna libera sarà padrona di decidere di mostrare le tette su un cartellone pubblicitario dietro compenso ? Si o no ?
> 
> Lo sai quali sono le parole fondamentali nella mia frase precedente ? Libera e decidere.
> 
> Allora io mi prostituisco ogni giorno vendendo la mia capacità di scrivere software per delle cagate immani che con il software non hanno niente a che fare.



Ehm...
Io vorrei fare un casting per vedere come si mette...
Vedi Tuba, io avevo una che invidiavo da morire...lei diceva sempre...co sono a corto di soldi...via di cubo. E ti giuro eh? Aveva richieste a nastro ed era bravissima.
Poi ehm...gli anni passano no? Come per i calciatori dopo una certa età non sei più acconcio alla bisogna.

Ehm...fidati se io fossi appunto un fotografo pubblicitario...sarei come un artista che cerca la modella per un ritratto eh? Quindi sono lì su una spiaggia vedo certi seni e dico: " Senti il tuo seno sarebbe perfetto per la nostra campagna pubblicitaria, potrebbe interessarti posare per me?".

Spiegami come mai fanno una caciara del demonio con cartelloni quelle che dicono: " Non sono in vendita!"...e dietro hanno una fila di uomini stupefatti che dicono..." ma chi te compra?"...

Tuba...io ehm...posso vendere il mio corpo finchè voglio eh?

Ma....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehss84QOGu0


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io volevo approvarti ma non ce l'ho fatta


pagherai per questo.
Io ti ho appena approvata, vai a leggere.
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> hips! ... un prosit, collega


AHAHAHAHAHAHA...Quibbel...oggi munifico entro in un negozio...e....AHAHAHAHAHA...alla cassa stanno leggendo il forum e questo 3d....e io...AH vedete...questo forum è speciale...e loro...vero il primo in classifica...meglio di maldamore....

E io...ehm...no dai iscrivetevi...non si parla solo di maldamore...

Poi guardate che cagate che posta sto qua...ma si quello lì con quell'avatar...a tre teschi...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Però detta tra noi...se ehm...riuscissi a fare un raduno....in cui...ehm...facciamo la parodia di uomini e donne...uhm...ne nascerebbe qualcosa di bello...a questo proposito devo ripescare un vecchio amico regista...


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E quindi i bellocci che sfanno sfoggio delle loro tartarughe addominali sulle copertine di riviste tipo For Men sono dei prostituti. Oppure quelli che salgono sui canotti con un sottofondo di Parlami d'Amore Mariù ? Pure quelli prostituti ?
> 
> Per me chi mostra il proprio corpo per fini economici non è affatto una prostituta. Mi offrono dei soldi per far vedere il culo su una pubblicità della colla Saratoga ? Ok, parliamo di quanto, come, dove e perchè.
> 
> Da che mondo è mondo ognuno gioca con le carte che ha in mano. E allora che quello della modella seminuda (ma ci sono anche tanti uomini che ormai si mostrano ormai mezzi nudi sui cartelloni pubblicitari: mi ricordo che un anno fa mi ritrovai a parlare da solo perchè la tipa che stava con me rimase ipnotizzata sul culo di un modello di costumi da bagno, che il costume lo teneva in mano invece che addosso) sia un lavoro, perchè parlare di prostituzione ? Lo sai quando diventa prostituzione ? Quando subentra l'ipocrisia, e sia benedetta gente come la Hunzinker che un giorno disse, parlando della campagna pubblicitaria di Roberta che la fece conoscere ai più: "Ma quale foto artiistica e artistica, in quella foto l'unica cosa che c'era di artistico era il mio culo".


Anche per l'uomo è prostituzione , certamente  ( perdita di identità) .
....e la donna ormai non è più vistà per la sua femminilità , per il suo lavoro , per la sua intelligenza , ma è vista come oggetto!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Anche per l'uomo è prostituzione , certamente  ( perdita di identità) .
> ....e la donna ormai non è più vistà per la sua femminilità , per il suo lavoro , per la sua intelligenza , ma è vista come oggetto!



Rabalto il concetto:
Per me la femminilità è come per la troiaggine, la sensualità ecc....sono dono degli dei.
La femminilità è una mistura di cose, per cui in ogni donna troviamo degli aspetti predominanti.
Io penso che quello che mi affascina di una donna piuttosto di un'altra sia il giusto dosaggio di mistura.

Sulla cultura donna Bell'Oggetto...fidati, hanno contribuito non poco, tutte quelle donne che hanno portato e ostentato all'inverosimile una caratteristica femminile: la vanità.

Come mai assistiamo a donne che affrontano sacrifici disumani pur di rientrare in certi parametri?

X tu ti faresti raschiare la gola per avere un collo più fino e sensuale?
X ti faresti operare anche e ginocchia per allungare le tue gambe?

La vanità legata al bisogno di apparire.
Una donna che E' non ha certo bisogno di apparire, e se ne sbatte i maroni, di quelle che tendono a fare la donna oggetto.
Anche quando le donne oggetto danno loro della sfigata eh?

Le donne sono schiave di una montagna di cose che si sono create da loro stesse.


----------



## Sole (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le donne sono schiave di una montagna di cose che si sono create da loro stesse.


Sono d'accordissimo!


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sui tatuaggi sono d'accordo... credo di essere l'ultima donna rimasta a non averne nemmeno uno.
> 
> Ma le unghie rosse, almeno nelle mani, sono belle dai! Io sulle mani oscillo dal trasparente con il french bianco al rosso sangue di bue, a seconda dell'umore. Non amo però il rosso Marilyn, né su mani, né su piedi.
> 
> E anch'io apro la bocca quando mi trucco in effetti. Ma se sto attenta riesco a non farlo!


 
Mi stai dicendo che saresti la donna ideale per me?:tv::scopa:


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rabalto il concetto:
> Per me la femminilità è come per la troiaggine, la sensualità ecc....sono dono degli dei.
> La femminilità è una mistura di cose, per cui in ogni donna troviamo degli aspetti predominanti.
> Io penso che quello che mi affascina di una donna piuttosto di un'altra sia il giusto dosaggio di mistura.
> ...


Sai Conte , alla fine sono loro ad averla in mezzo alle gambe , ma alle volte si dimenticano che di femmine in Italia  ce ne sono circa 27 millioni!


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sui tatuaggi sono d'accordo... credo di essere l'ultima donna rimasta a non averne nemmeno uno.
> 
> Ma le unghie rosse, almeno nelle mani, sono belle dai! Io sulle mani oscillo dal trasparente con il french bianco al rosso sangue di bue, a seconda dell'umore. Non amo però il rosso Marilyn, né su mani, né su piedi.
> 
> E anch'io apro la bocca quando mi trucco in effetti. Ma se sto attenta riesco a non farlo!


 Nemmeno io ho tatuaggi ...... siamo in due


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ho tatuaggi ...... siamo in due


 
questa te la devo.........



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM3H4GKx7Cs&feature=related


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

e questo è il mio matrimonio con Minerva!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cki8ICIXCJ8&feature=related


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> questa te la devo.........
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM3H4GKx7Cs&feature=related


 :forza:


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Es .... i cartelloni pubblicitari , con culi e tette a iosa .... questa è prostituzione e perdita di femminilità!


E sono le modelle che mettono i cartelloni pubblicitari? Uè X sveglia.... Comunque tanto per risvegliare le coscienze sopite, consiglio a tutti 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fefSKucHSg8&feature=related


----------



## Sabina (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ho tatuaggi ...... siamo in due


Tre


----------



## Sole (5 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tre


Bene! Cominciavo a sentirmi un'aliena


----------



## Sole (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo che saresti la donna ideale per me?:tv::scopa:


No, tranquillo, era solo per parlare un po'... è che mi piace chiacchierare di smalti. Sai, bevo poco, non fumo, non mi drogo, non gioco d'azzardo, non tradisco... le unghie sono il mio unico vizio!


----------



## xfactor (5 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tre



oh cacchio , allora tu ti stai innamorando di me?


....... perchè per te potrei buttarmi dal tredicesimo piano della casa delle formiche!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Sai Conte , alla fine sono loro ad averla in mezzo alle gambe , ma alle volte si dimenticano che di femmine in Italia  ce ne sono circa 27 millioni!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Vero 
Quelle che si aggirano camminando con quell'atteggiamento...
" La go solo che mi, la go solo che mi"...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Traduco: Ce l'ho solo io.

Sai X, mi ricordo da adolescente...andavo avanti a fatto...
Vuoi metterti assieme a me? E vedi una smorfia strana, con teeeeeeee...neanche morta...figurati, ma ti sei visto...

E io là...me tapino.

Il giorno dopo arriva la sua migliore amica..
Cos'hai piccolo lord...
QUella stronza della tua amica non vuole mettersi assieme a me.
E lei, maddai, oggi a ricreazione facciamo due passi io e te, dai vedrai ti piacerà.
E tutta rossa...Stronzo, hai sempre avuto occhi solo per lei, io sono più simpatica no? 

Ragazza...ok, mettiamoci assieme e spassiamocela.

Che qualcuno mi spieghi come mai la prima inziò a fare atti osceni con me.

CAZZO: io volevo solo la mia compagna no?


----------



## Hirohito (6 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tre


Quattro !


----------



## Irene (6 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Quattro !


cinque...


----------



## Hirohito (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Vero
> Quelle che si aggirano camminando con quell'atteggiamento...
> " La go solo che mi, la go solo che mi"...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> ...


A me invece, da giovane, la davano facilmente, però sottolineavano che lo facevano solo per amore.... la cosa strana stava nel fatto che ero quasi sempre già fidanzato e loro lo sapevano benissimo  !!!!
Donne, donne,.... quanto vi complicate la vita !!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> A me invece, da giovane, la davano facilmente, però sottolineavano che lo facevano solo per amore.... la cosa strana stava nel fatto che ero quasi sempre già fidanzato e loro lo sapevano benissimo  !!!!
> Donne, donne,.... quanto vi complicate la vita !!!!!


Ehm...allora a me è successo questo:
Ho scoperto il sesso a 8 anni leggendo LE ORE.
Sono stato violentato in settimana bianca, io facevo la terza superiore e loro tre la quinta. Cioè mi trascinarono nella loro stanza e me ne fecero di tutti i colori.
Rimasi invornito per due o tre anni, in cui fui tutto dolce e stilnovista.
Poi verso i 21, loro decisero che non dovevo essere dolce, ma solo un vecchio porco. 
Come sai le donne sono abili manipolatrici.
Conte hai finito di guardare giornali porno, o ti metti a fare le cosacce sporche con noi sul serio, o non possiamo amarti...siamo donne in canne e ossa non immagini patinate su una rivista.


----------



## Hirohito (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...allora a me è successo questo:
> Ho scoperto il sesso a 8 anni leggendo LE ORE.
> Sono stato violentato in settimana bianca, io facevo la terza superiore e loro tre la quinta. Cioè mi trascinarono nella loro stanza e me ne fecero di tutti i colori.
> Rimasi invornito per due o tre anni, in cui fui tutto dolce e stilnovista.
> ...


Scusa, ma cosa c'entra questa cosa che hai scritto con il farsi un mare di problemi delle donne ?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Scusa, ma cosa c'entra questa cosa che hai scritto con il farsi un mare di problemi delle donne ?


Nulla...
Dovrebbe forse per forza c'entrare qualcosa?
Fa sempre parte del tema ampio Uomini e donne no?
:carneval:


----------



## Hirohito (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nulla...
> Dovrebbe forse per forza c'entrare qualcosa?
> Fa sempre parte del tema ampio Uomini e donne no?
> :carneval:


:up::up::up::up:
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## elena (6 Maggio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> cinque...


sei


----------



## xfactor (6 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> sei


 

Amore ti amo!:singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> sei


hips


----------



## fatata56 (7 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stanotte ho sognato come trovare un modo per chiedere a Nausicaa se vuole sposarmi...mica posso sempre fare lo sborone e dire:
> " Donna sposami o sarai canfutata".
> Devo escogitare un modo tale da farla stare senzaparole...e senza fiato...ce la posso fare...
> 
> ...


 Lothar é nel mio target come età ... e poi mi sembra di ricordare che sia anche mooooooooolto caliente!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Lothar é nel mio target come età ... e poi mi sembra di ricordare che sia anche mooooooooolto caliente!!!!!:mrgreen:


Guarda fidati...Garantisco io per Lothar...è il tuo uomo...
E ben tornata...
Dai al prossimo raduno...vieni tu e anche lui...e sarete al mio fianco.
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## elena (7 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Amore ti amo!:singleeye:


Anch'io mi amo molto :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Eh sì, qui non si tratta delle defilippa, ma di una riflessione che purtroppo mi sono ritrovata a fare, in seguito alle mie vicissitudini e anche a quanto vissuto e a quanto letto qui. Mio marito che pareva tanto diverso dagli altri uomini, ha in comune un sacco di cose con loro (purtroppo), ma resta individuo nella maggior parte. Molti uomini qui parlano delle donne per stereotipi mi sconvolgono perché io non sono proprio così, ma in alcune cose mi riconosco e sono tipicamente femminili.... Orsù, fatemi capire cosa pensate delle donne e degli uomini
> 
> 
> P.s. se l'argomento è già stato trattato 3mila volte, sono pronta alla immediata chiusura, ma siate teneri perché sto in un periodo di domande senza risposte!


Carissima, come ben sai Diletta ci ha insegnato che gli uomini sono tutti maiali (quelli che dicono che non lo sono, sono anche ipocriti) e per contrario tutte le donne sono troie. Quindi posso pensarla come voglio, ma l'oracolo ha detto e definito tutto


----------



## elena (7 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, come ben sai Diletta ci ha insegnato che *gli uomini sono tutti maiali (quelli che dicono che non lo sono, sono anche ipocriti) e per contrario tutte le donne sono troie*. Quindi posso pensarla come voglio, ma l'oracolo ha detto e definito tutto


Non è vero...gli uomini sono anche così e le donne sono anche così...:mexican:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFSJWQM7Bqk&feature=relmfu


lo so che è un doppione, ma mi piace troppo :mrgreen:


----------



## xfactor (7 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Anch'io mi amo molto :carneval:



Cosa posso fare per conquistare il tuo cuore?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, come ben sai Diletta ci ha insegnato che gli uomini sono tutti maiali (quelli che dicono che non lo sono, sono anche ipocriti) e per contrario tutte le donne sono troie. Quindi posso pensarla come voglio, ma l'oracolo ha detto e definito tutto


Era ora che arrivassi a capirlo.
Si chiama: Consapevolezza.
Nulla vale all'uomo opporsi al fato.

E tu che credevi alla Sibilla Cumana...guarda come sei ridotto.
A nulla ti vale combattere contro l'ira degli dei.

Loro manipolano i destini di noi umani.
E non ci possiamo fare nulla...


----------



## elena (8 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Cosa posso fare per conquistare il tuo cuore?


cambiare avatar? :mrgreen: :sonar:


----------



## xfactor (8 Maggio 2011)

ke palle che siete , non è che ogni tre per due devo cambiare il look........

comunque ti accontenterò!


----------



## elena (8 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ke palle che siete , non è che ogni tre per due devo cambiare il look........
> 
> comunque ti accontenterò!


      ...ma...io...scherzavo...:uhoh:


----------



## xfactor (8 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ...ma...io...scherzavo...:uhoh:


ti piaceva più il gallo?


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ti piaceva più il gallo?


A me sì!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> A me sì!


E a me la tartaruga...:mexican:


----------



## elena (8 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ti piaceva più il gallo?


ma no Xfactor...è che Belpietro non mi seduce neanche un po'...ecco...tutto qui :no:


----------



## xfactor (8 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma no Xfactor...è che Belpietro non mi seduce neanche un po'...ecco...tutto qui :no:



ok domani ricambio!


----------



## xfactor (8 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> A me sì!




porca miseria e adesso che faccio?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2011)

Belpietro è meglio della Dolce Euchessina!


----------



## xfactor (8 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E a me la tartaruga...:mexican:


mandami un reggiseno , l'uomo ambiguo fà colpo!


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> mandami un reggiseno , l'uomo ambiguo fà colpo!


Con il gallo accontenti tutte. Il Conte se ne fa una ragione.


----------



## elena (8 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> porca miseria e adesso che faccio?


Vada per il gallo


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Ste donne...
Era una gallina...
Ok, munifico come sempre, vada per la gallina...

Com'è X che dicevi che ti piace la donna che ti ubbidisce?
Dai per quella c'è tempo...dai falle contente...
Loro sono felici se le facciamo contente...:mexican:


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ste donne...
> Era una gallina...


Metti un piccione e non se ne parli più!


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Con il gallo accontenti tutte. Il Conte se ne fa una ragione.


 Si si era meglio il gallo :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Maggio 2011)

Uff, ma come ho fatto a perdermi un 3d come questo?!!!

E con tanto di un'aperta dichiarazione di Sole!!!!

Il titolo però richiamava troppo la De Filippi, e quella proprio mi fa venire l'orticaria solo a pensarci.

Cmq, cara Sole, mi sa che non ci hai azzeccato. Non ricordo gli aggettivi che hai usato, ma io so di non essere assolutamente solido o cose del genere, né tantomeno affidabile. So' 'na schiappa.
....... ma fingo bene


----------



## Sole (14 Maggio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Uff, ma come ho fatto a perdermi un 3d come questo?!!!
> 
> E con tanto di un'aperta dichiarazione di Sole!!!!
> 
> ...


Va bene lo stesso... un po' di fragilità è seducente in un uomo!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Va bene lo stesso... un po' di fragilità è seducente in un uomo!


Alce non cascarci...è un'imboscata...
Prima ti dicono...povero cocco...sei fragile...ti aiuto io...e non sai che intanto stanno piantando le mine...
Alla prima discussione accendono la miccia e salti per aria senza sapere come...
Sesesesese....le nostre fragilità rassicurano le loro...
Ma in che mondo viviamo?
In un mondo dove comandano le donne?
Come finiremo?
Riaproprimoci dei nostri ruoli di maschi trogloditi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alce non cascarci...è un'imboscata...
> Prima ti dicono...povero cocco...sei fragile...ti aiuto io...e non sai che intanto stanno piantando le mine...
> Alla prima discussione accendono la miccia e salti per aria senza sapere come...
> Sesesesese....le nostre fragilità rassicurano le loro...
> ...


 
Sai, è esattamente quello che sto passando da qualche anno a questa parte.
Come ho cominciato a chiedere aiuto sono aumentati esponenzialmente i calci in culo.
Ma io troglodita non lo voglio essere, e "maschio" mi basta esserlo nel letto, quindi....... tento solo di essere uomo, ma è dura a volte.


----------



## Sole (14 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alce non cascarci...è un'imboscata...


Conte, fatti da parte per favore  !


----------



## Sole (14 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sesesesese....le nostre fragilità rassicurano le loro...
> Ma in che mondo viviamo?
> In un mondo dove comandano le donne?
> Come finiremo?
> Riaproprimoci dei nostri ruoli di maschi trogloditi!


Va bè, Conte... già che hai cominciato a parlarne... a me le fragilità altrui non rassicurano per niente. Sono una persona adulta, ho imparato ad accettare le mie insicurezze e anche a riderci sopra, a volte. Allo stesso modo accetto quelle degli altri e le vedo come un segno di autenticità.
Quello che non mi piace è quando mi si chiede di farmi carico delle altrui insicurezze.

Alla fine non ho mai amato le persone che appaiono troppo sicure di sé, istintivamente sono portata a credere che siano poco spontanee. E per me la spontaneità è una qualità essenziale, anche in un uomo.


----------



## lemon (14 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Va bè, Conte... già che hai cominciato a parlarne... a me le fragilità altrui non rassicurano per niente. Sono una persona adulta, ho imparato ad accettare le mie insicurezze e anche a riderci sopra, a volte. Allo stesso modo accetto quelle degli altri e le vedo come un segno di autenticità.
> Quello che non mi piace è quando mi si chiede di farmi carico delle altrui insicurezze.
> 
> Alla fine non ho mai amato le persone che appaiono troppo sicure di sé, istintivamente sono portata a credere che siano poco spontanee. E per me la spontaneità è una qualità essenziale, anche in un uomo.


Anche io non amo particolarmente le persone con un'altissima autostima perché raramente riescono a rimettersi in discussione e a guardare agli accadimenti da prospettive diverse. Non per questo amo chi appare completamente spaesato davanti alle difficoltà. 
E poi dimostrare la propria fragilità non significa essere deboli e bisognosi di compatimento. Significa soltanto mostrare il proprio lato di umanità che è fatto anche di crolli ai quali si può anche voler reagire senza aggrapparsi a una donna...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai, è esattamente quello che sto passando da qualche anno a questa parte.
> Come ho cominciato a chiedere aiuto sono aumentati esponenzialmente i calci in culo.
> Ma io troglodita non lo voglio essere, e "maschio" mi basta esserlo nel letto, quindi....... tento solo di essere uomo, ma è dura a volte.


Non ne vale la pena.
Sii uomo solo con chi se lo merita.
Si conosco benissimo quel...quando si ha bisogno non c'è nessuno.
O quel, ora non posso...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Conte, fatti da parte per favore  !


Io farmi da parte?
Ok...hai chiesto con rispetto...:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ne vale la pena.
> *Sii uomo solo con chi se lo merita.*
> Si conosco benissimo quel...quando si ha bisogno non c'è nessuno.
> O quel, ora non posso...


 
Io non sono questo o quello a seconda di chi ho davanti.

Io sono io.






















........e voi non siete un cazzo!













(scusate, non ho saputo resistere :carneval


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io non sono questo o quello a seconda di chi ho davanti.
> 
> Io sono io.
> 
> ...


Un vero uomo XD:carneval::carneval::carneval::up:


----------



## elena (15 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un vero uomo XD:carneval::carneval::carneval::up:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39WOzpOrHoM


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39WOzpOrHoM


Senti l'ultima...
Però ragazzi funziona come intorting...
Sono al supermercato a fare la spesa....e metto la verdura in un carrello...
e altre cose...cazzo...io mi accorgo che c'è una signora che mi guarda...
Mi dico..." Ovvio sono un figo della madonna, lo so!"...
Lei prende il coraggio a due mani e mi dice..." Stai mettendo la tua spesa nel mio carrello!"...e io..." Ecco cosa capita quando le donne fanno fare a noi uomini cose che solo loro sanno fare!"...


----------



## elena (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti l'ultima...
> Però ragazzi funziona come intorting...
> Sono al supermercato a fare la spesa....e metto la verdura in un carrello...
> e altre cose...cazzo...io mi accorgo che c'è una signora che mi guarda...
> ...


Se funziona o meno come intorting non lo so...però ti giuro che è successo anche a me (scambiare il mio carrello per un altro):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e sono una donna:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

Sperando di non violare copiright -suvvia, per mezza paginetta su qualche migliaio- vi riporto un brano che ho letto da poco, dalla saga fantasy La Ruota del Tempo

Ragionare con una donna è impossibile -proseguì Mat- E' come... è come sedersi a una partita amichevole a dadi. Solo che la donna rifiuta di accettare le dannate regole basilari del gioco. Un uomo ti imbroglierà, ma lo farà onestamente.
Userà dadi truccati, in modo da farti pensare che stai perdendo per caso. E se non sei abbastanza sveglio da capire cosa sta facendo, forse si merita di prendersi i tuoi soldi. E questo è quanto.
Una donna invece si siederà a quella stessa partita e sorriderà come se avesse intenzione di giocare. Solo che, quando verrà il suo turno, tirerà un paio dei _propri_ dadi, che sono _vuoti _su tutte e sei le facce. Neanche un puntino. Esaminerà il suo tiro, poi alzerà lo sguardo verso di te e dirà: Chiaramente ho appena vinto.
Tu allora ti gratterai la testa e guarderai i dadi. Poi alzerai gli occhi su di lei, poi li riabbasserai sui dadi. "Ma non ci sono punti su questi dadi", dirai
"Sì che ci sono" ribatterà lei "Ed entrambi hanno tirato un uno"
"E' proprio il numero che ti serviva per vincere" dirai tu
"Ma che coincidenza" replicherà lei, poi inizierà a raccattare i soldi. E tu te ne starai seduto lì, cercando di raccapezzarti su quanto è appena accaduto. E ti renderai conto di una cosa. Un paio di uno _non è_ il tiro vincente. Non quando tu hai tirato una coppia di sei al tuo turno. Questo significa che a lei serviva invece un paio di due! Eccitato, spiegherai cosa hai scoperto. 
Allora lei allungherà la mano e sfregherà le facce vuote dei dadi. E poi, con un volto perfettamente onesto, dirà "Mi spiace. C'era una macchia di sporco sui dadi. Chiaramente puoi vedere che erano _in effetti_ dei due." E lei ci crederà! Ci crederà maledettamente!
Lei raccatterà tutte le tue monete. E poi ogni altra donna nella stanza si avvicinerà e si congratulerà con lei per aver tirato un apio di due! E più tu ti lamenterai, più quelle dannate donne si uniranno alla discussione. 
In un istante, sarai in inferiorità numerica, e ciascuna di quelle donne ti spiegherà come quei dadi _chiaramente_ mostrassero dei due e che devi davvero smettere di comportarti come un bambino. Ogni singola, _maledetta_ donna vi vedrà dei due! Perfino quella che ha odiato la tua donna dalla nascita dal momento che la nonna di lei aveva rubato al ricetta della torta al miele di sua nonna quando erano ragazze. Perfino _quella_ donna si schiererà contro di te.

Quando avranno finito, rimarrai senza un soldo, una lunga lista di cose da fare e di che vestiti indossare, e un malditesta da spaccare il craniuo. Siederai lì, fisserai il tavolo e inizierai a domandarti se forse, solo forse, su quei dadi dopotutto non c'erano dei due. Anche solo per conservare quello che resta della tua sanità mentale.
E' questo che significa ragionare con una donna.



####################

A me ha fatto ridere come una pazza.
Aggiungo solo che Mat si è appena sposato ed è molto molto in ansia per la salvezza della sua determinata e coraggiosa donna che fa sempre e solo come le pare


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sperando di non violare copiright -suvvia, per mezza paginetta su qualche migliaio- vi riporto un brano che ho letto da poco, dalla saga fantasy La Ruota del Tempo
> 
> Ragionare con una donna è impossibile -proseguì Mat- E' come... è come sedersi a una partita amichevole a dadi. Solo che la donna rifiuta di accettare le dannate regole basilari del gioco. Un uomo ti imbroglierà, ma lo farà onestamente.
> Userà dadi truccati, in modo da farti pensare che stai perdendo per caso. E se non sei abbastanza sveglio da capire cosa sta facendo, forse si merita di prendersi i tuoi soldi. E questo è quanto.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Finalmente ho capito perchè sono ridotto così nella vita
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Fossi stato capace de prenderghe le giuste misure alle donne...quante inutili sofferenze mi sarei risparmiato...


----------



## Tubarao (27 Maggio 2011)

Dolce Nausicaa, vogliamo parlare del sortilegio della _Camicia Scomparsa_ ?

Per me è qualcosa che vi tramandate di generazione in generazione, con qualche cerimonia stile sabba con tanto di pentolone fumante nel quale fate bollire ali di pipistrello e bottoni di camicia maschile.

La scena è quasi sempre la stessa: c'è un uomo che si stà vestendo e una donna, in un'altra stanza, affaccendata con le su faccende. In un impeto di buon gusto abbigliamentatorio, l'uomo decide di non mettersi la prima cosa che capita aprendo il comò e decide di mettersi quella bella camicia bianca che non si mette da tempo. Apre il cassetto del comò che contiene le camicie ed ovviamente NON LA TROVA. Ci sono tutte, anche quella della prima comunione, ma della camicia bianca che cerca lui, NESSUNA TRACCIA.

Ed è qui, che ignari e implumi cadiamo nel tranello, VI CHIEDIAMO AIUTO: a voce alta per raggiungervi nella stanza in cui siete voi vi chiediamo:

"Amore, che hai visto la camicia bianca ?"

"Certo, l'ho stirata proprio ieri, è nel primo cassetto del comò".

L'uomo ci stà guardando da almeno 5 minuti nel primo cassetto del comò e della camicia bianca, come detto, nessuna traccia. Pensa, l'avrà messa nel secondo, nel terzo, nel quarto, li apre e li chiude tutti, comincia quasi a credere che lui non ha mai posseduto una camicia bianca.

"Amore non la trovo, sei sicura che l'hai messa nel comò ?"

E qui la donna chiude il cerchio del sortilegio.

Entra in stanza da letto subuffando e guardando il proprio uomo con quello sguardo che dice: "Ma perchè ho sposato un tonto che non trova mai niente". Si avvicina al comò, e non vista e non udita, muove le mani a mò di sciamano, pronuncia qualche arcana parola, apre il primo cassetto del comò e TAC, LA CAMICIA BIANCA, in bella mostra, davanti a tutte le altre. La donna non dice niente, ritorna alle sue faccende, ma l'uomo è ben conscio che quel silenzio in realta ci stà dicendo: "Come farai senza di me".

Lui prende la camicia bianca, e mentre la indossa pensa: QUESTA CAZZO DI CAMICIA BIANCA FINO A TRE SECONDI PRIMA NON C'ERA......CAZZO. 

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dolce Nausicaa, vogliamo parlare del sortilegio della _Camicia Scomparsa_ ?
> 
> Per me è qualcosa che vi tramandate di generazione in generazione, con qualche cerimonia stile sabba con tanto di pentolone fumante nel quale fate bollire ali di pipistrello e bottoni di camicia maschile.
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAH....bellissimo...
Sante verità....maestro romano...AHAHAHAHAHAAH..:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dolce Nausicaa, vogliamo parlare del sortilegio della _Camicia Scomparsa_ ?
> 
> ........
> E qui la donna chiude il cerchio del sortilegio.
> ...


QUELLA camicia
QUEI calzini
QUEL paio di occhiali
...o di scarpe
...o di pantaloni
...o ........

ma non vi sfiora mai il dubbio che, di qualunque cosa si trattasse:
c'era
era proprio lì
lì dove Tu sapevi chi io l'avrei messa
lì dove ti ho poi confermato di averla messa

e dove tu pervicacemente continui a non vederla perchè tanto sai che alla fine io verrò e te la consegnerò?


----------



## Tubarao (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> QUELLA camicia
> QUEI calzini
> QUEL paio di occhiali
> ...o di scarpe
> ...


Non mi freghi. :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Le fate comparire dal nulla, come l'Isola di Avalon, che dalle nebbie si rivela a noi mortali solo sotto determinati incantesimi :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non mi freghi. :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Le fate comparire dal nulla, come *l'Isola di Avalon*, che *dalle nebbie si rivela a noi mortali solo sotto determinati incantesimi* :mrgreen:


ma quello che facciamo noi per nascondere i vostri calzini puliti
non potreste farlo voi con i vostri calzini sporchi? :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma quello che facciamo noi per nascondere i vostri calzini puliti
> non potreste farlo voi con i vostri calzini sporchi? :carneval:


Sotto il letto di un uomo, se single peggio ancora, si nascondono mondi inesplorati...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sotto il letto di un uomo, se single peggio ancora, si nascondono mondi inesplorati...... :mrgreen:


ho detto
"quello che facciamo noi"
(cioè quello che tu ci attribuisci)

questo sistema manca di classe e abbonda di lordura con vaghi sentori di putrescenza :mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho detto
> "quello che facciamo noi"
> (cioè quello che tu ci attribuisci)
> 
> questo sistema manca di classe e abbonda di lordura con vaghi sentori di putrescenza :mexican:


Tu mi declassi la goduria del lancio del calzino appena tolto... :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu mi declassi la goduria del lancio del calzino appena tolto... :mrgreen:


no

ma quando lo lasci per una settimana sotto al letto è giusto che la nanopolvere di muliebre ideazione lo raccolga e te lo inchiavardi a ciò che hai di più caro
anzi 
siccome vanno a coppie
1 a ciò che hai di più caro e 1 proprio sotto al naso 
magari un attimo prima della tua partenza per un viaggio di lavoro
(ti si schiavarda al rientro a casa e vedi come sarai contento di riabbracciarmi, tessssoro :carneval


----------

